# Naked in the USA (NSFW-ish)



## mdtepsic

hi,

my name is morgan tepsic, 21, from the us. i just finished a commissioned tour of the us taking my jumping nude self-portraits across the country. feel free to grill me as hard as you can.






chicago, il





white sands, nm


i'll post more if you like 'em, if not, that's cool.


----------



## JerrfyLube

lol, um ok...

Why these are in the professional gallery is beyond me...but interesting "project" nonetheless.  

Did you get arrested at anytime while running around in your b-day suit??  :lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker

JerrfyLube said:


> Why these are in the professional gallery is beyond me...



How do you know the man doesn't make a living out of those?




Anyway, to the OP, can't think of his name right now but the "nude" thing across the US has been done. True, they were not self portraits and he wasn't jumping but....


And he took his show around the world.


----------



## JerrfyLube

c.cloudwalker said:


> How do you know the man doesn't make a living out of those?



I dont...but certainly I dont see much of a market for snapshots of someone jumping butt naked. 

And if they are, damn...im in the wrong field...


----------



## c.cloudwalker

JerrfyLube said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the man doesn't make a living out of those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont...but certainly I dont see these selling much.
> 
> And if they are, damn...im in the wrong field...
Click to expand...


Maybe you are. Check out this guy:

Amazon.com: Naked States [VHS]: Spencer Tunick, Reg Bowes, Fraya Berg, Michael Simmons (IX), David Silver (IX), Ron Kuby, Mary Pascal, Molly Weyes, Toby Mildenberger, Tanysha Marbury, Ken Q. Fine, Teri Kelsh, Dan Speers, Deborah Berman, Jerome Samuel

He's got a second one around the world 

I'm kind of interesting in the similarity of the names however. Tunick ... Tepsic.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

JerrfyLube said:


> ...market for snapshots of someone jumping butt naked.



Snapshots? Maybe you want to learn the definition of that.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

So did I :lmao:


----------



## kundalini

JerrfyLube said:


> Why these are in the professional gallery is beyond me...but interesting "project" nonetheless.


  

Good on ya.  How many locales have you hit?  Is this a series in development?

One word of advice and one word of encouragement..........

Manscape

Persist


----------



## JerrfyLube

c.cloudwalker said:


> Snapshots? Maybe you want to learn the definition of that.



Likewise...


----------



## kundalini

JerrfyLube said:


> Likewise...


 You just don't get it, do you?


----------



## JerrfyLube

kundalini said:


> JerrfyLube said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise...
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't get it, do you?
Click to expand...


Please...school me, oh wise one...  

He asked for a "grilling" and I gave him one.  I dont see anything ground breaking, overly artistic or even appealing about these pictures from both a technical and subject standpoint.  Your opinion obviously varies and you are entitled to that.


----------



## kundalini

JerrfyLube said:


> Your opinion obviously varies and you are entitled to that.


 
Likewise... 

I just don't see the point of (potentially) castrating an idea due to moral dilemma on an open forum.  Not your cup of tea?  Fine, go have a cuppa Joe.  Artistically, he is above and beyond the typical found on this site.  I embrace that.


----------



## JerrfyLube

kundalini said:


> Artistically, he is above and beyond the typical found on this site.



I did not find it to be that way at all and not just from a "guy jumping around naked" standpoint.

And there in lies the beauty of art; everyone has different tastes.  He asked for a critique, I gave one.  If you dont agree with it, move along.  This thread is not about critiquing others critiques.  And thats the last I have to say about it...with an humble apology to the OP for hijacking his thread.


----------



## j-dogg

you know it wasn't until about 10,000 to 20,000 years ago that we started wearing clothing, the earth is 4 billion years old. just saying.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

erose86 said:


> "Naked States" is available on YouTube I believe and one of the photos is shot on Broadway in NYC... You'll see how to get away with this kind of shots, lol.


----------



## modlife

JerrfyLube  -I'm fairly certain they were tearing you apart for your "snapshot" comment, and not your opinion on the photos. Snapshots are unplanned and informal...this is about as planned as it gets. I don't get it either though...nothing groundbreaking


----------



## Rekd

kundalini said:


> One word of advice and one word of encouragement..........
> 
> Manscape
> 
> Persist



zOMG!  Vodka dripping from my nose... :lmao:


----------



## burgo

the only thing I can think to say is...... WHY?


----------



## Robin Usagani

Why not?

Yeah, that weird looking bean is always full of tourists.. how the hell did you pull this off?


----------



## GeneralBenson

kundalini said:


> Manscape



Manscape. Hahahaha........ :lmao:


----------



## Big Mike

This isn't nearly on the same level as what Spencer Tunik did (is doing) but hey, you've got to start somewhere.  

More power to ya.


----------



## mdtepsic

hi, here i am in venice







as far as people asking how i don't get caught or i do...i don't/i haven't. the chicago shot was taken at around 8am....and i just stripped, jumped about 20 times, put my pants on and just walked away. this goes for just about every other shot i did...including mt. rushmore.

meh, i don't really care if you call them snapshots, pictures, photos, porn, rip-offs...enjoy it or move along.  i have a ton of fun doing these

again, i'll post more if you like.


----------



## mdtepsic

> Anyway, to the OP, can't think of his name right now but the "nude" thing across the US has been done. True, they were not self portraits and he wasn't jumping but....
> 
> 
> And he took his show around the world.



i think this is a rather bland comment. "nude thing across the US" ? what does that even mean? taking pictures of nude people? someone's done that? whoa..


----------



## mdtepsic

burgo said:


> the only thing I can think to say is...... WHY?



because white guys CAN jump.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

mdtepsic said:


> nude self-portraits across the country



Your words.

Tunik's "thing" or goal was actually one nude in each state.


----------



## mdtepsic

c.cloudwalker said:


> mdtepsic said:
> 
> 
> 
> nude self-portraits across the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your words.
> 
> Tunik's "thing" or goal was actually one nude in each state.
Click to expand...


i think it's irrelevant, really. if you're looking at my pictures and your brain is telling you, "....nude + ....state + .....usa + ....picture = oh yeah tunik did something with nude people across the usa." then i just think that's hilarious..


----------



## phiya

These shots make me 

And yet, I kinda like them... except for having to see your "mascape"


----------



## Derrel

JerrfyLube said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the man doesn't make a living out of those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont...but certainly I dont see much of a market for snapshots of someone jumping butt naked.
> 
> And if they are, damn...im in the wrong field...
Click to expand...



Really? "Snapshots"?  C'mon JerrfyLube, surely you can come up with a better put-down than "snapshots".      :thumbdown:


----------



## Moonb007

I think we should all chip in and buy JerrfyLube the coffee table book when it comes out...hahahaha


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

lol@manscape


----------



## WimFoto

> He asked for a critique, I gave one. If you dont agree with it, move along. This thread is not about critiquing others critiques.



well said.


----------



## steve1

I get it, he's the emperor and he has no clothes!


----------



## JerrfyLube

Derrel said:


> JerrfyLube said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the man doesn't make a living out of those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont...but certainly I dont see much of a market for snapshots of someone jumping butt naked.
> 
> And if they are, damn...im in the wrong field...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? "Snapshots"?  C'mon JerrfyLube, surely you can come up with a better put-down than "snapshots".      :thumbdown:
Click to expand...


Well enlighten me, oh master of everything...WTF would you call them?? :roll:


----------



## van halen

Tammy im almost done with my reflections bro.


----------



## photogoddess

I kinda like them.


----------



## rub

I think these are great, for many reasons.  There are some great compositions, brilliant lighting, unique locations, amazing jumping skills, and overall pleasing to view images.  They can be viewed seriously, comically, technically all at the same time.

Great work - happy streaking!


----------



## rabman

So many threads on TPF result in 2 or 3 guys going at each other about something trivial.   Really getting boring.

mdtepsic, interesting idea, but not terribly original.  I know a couple that do the jumping thing all over the world, albeit fully clothed.  If you like it, enjoy!  :thumbup:


----------



## SabrinaO

I don't see any penis


----------



## o hey tyler

SabrinaO said:


> I don't see any penis



Quality post.


----------



## Robin Usagani

SabrinaO said:


> I don't see any penis


 
It was cold..  come on!!!


----------



## Karri

Funny


----------



## jack58

Didn't see the point or theme of those two photo's??? Maybe I'm too old school at 58.


----------



## PapaMatt

*Well, I guess I will put my 2 cents in all this fuss about what seemed to be so very small* :lmao::lmao:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

The puppetwarp tool in CS5 isn't only for helping out the big gals get a bit smaller.....


----------

